# Solved: DVD-ROM + CD-R has stopped reading DVDs! --- [ATAPI ihas124 B ATA Device]



## terrortowers (Mar 11, 2010)

hi there,

*for a while now my DVD ROM and CD-R drive has not been reading DVDs*... it kinda half-spins up the disks

it will sometimes read movie DVDs but i doubt it will anymore EDIT: i just tried a movie DVD and it just crashed explorer for a minute then returned to being dormant as if it doesn't have a DVD in it

*CD functionality, writing, and reading has been fine*

the following is written in the device's properties in Device Manager... *it's listed as a "ATAPI ihas124 B ATA Device"*



> This device is working properly.
> 
> Windows did not start a related device driver. To learn more, click the Driver tab and then click Driver Details.


this was what i found when i followed the instructions... (img 2 here)... i do not understand what this means...

a random thread i found suggested downloading the LITE-ON smartpack, it automatically detected the driver and updated it to the latest version, after the reboot, windows detected a new device with the same name and installed a driver for it, then it went back to it's usual failures

feel free to request any information if it helps you solve my problem, thank you to anyone who reads and helps

many thanks,

TerrorTowers

UPDATE: the guys i got this system from call the drive a "LG DVD+/-RW SATA Drive"


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

If CD's are working, but not DVD's, the drive is faulty.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

No drivers should be installed. They are not needed.

You need a new drive (second opinion).


----------



## terrortowers (Mar 11, 2010)

bought a new drive today, thanks for the recommendations!


----------

